# Electric fence Energizer(Hammer 630)



## RePhase277

Is it the component between the relay and capacitors? Labeled BR1? If so, that's a bridge rectifier.


----------



## Safari

RePhase277 said:


> Is it the component between the relay and capacitors? Labeled BR1? If so, that's a bridge rectifier.


Its actually between RL1 and BR1, what is remaining there is actually a wire strand if you look closely. It looked like a capacitor but am not sure due to it being totally burnt

Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg

http://www.hammerenergisers.co.za/?Task=mail

you can get a new unit for 1500R (less than 120 bucks US). Without a schematic its a guess.


----------



## RePhase277

Safari said:


> Its actually between RL1 and BR1, what is remaining there is actually a wire strand if you look closely. It looked like a capacitor but am not sure due to it being totally burnt
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


I see now. It would be a smoothing capacitor for that rectifier. Any pretty large value should work at the appropriate voltage. 1000 uF at 250 V would work. The value at that point isn't super critical.


----------



## emtnut

My guess would be it was the MOV.

Given that it's blasted to ratchit, there is more than likely other problems with that board.

I'd follow Wildleg's advice


----------



## RePhase277

emtnut said:


> My guess would be it was the MOV.
> 
> Given that it's blasted to ratchit, there is more than likely other problems with that board.
> 
> That true, could be another MOV.
> 
> I'd follow Wildleg's advice



Nah... We'll I mean, yeah, just replace the thing and get paid.

But the put that thing on the bench and get it going again.


----------



## Safari

wildleg said:


> http://www.hammerenergisers.co.za/?Task=mail
> 
> you can get a new unit for 1500R (less than 120 bucks US). Without a schematic its a guess.


True wildleg,but looking at cost too. that component costs less than a dollar.it might be the last option

Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


----------



## Safari

RePhase277 said:


> I see now. It would be a smoothing capacitor for that rectifier. Any pretty large value should work at the appropriate voltage. 1000 uF at 250 V would work. The value at that point isn't super critical.


Looked like a ceramic capacitor, 1000uF.Might be on the higher side









Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277

Safari said:


> Looked like a ceramic capacitor, 1000uF.Might be on the higher side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


If it looked like that it was probably and MOV. I was picturing electrolytic capacitor, which sometimes can explode for no good reason. But an MOV usually only goes bad like that if it clamped down on a serious spike. It might not have caught all of it and something else on the board is cooked.


----------



## splatz

RePhase277 said:


> If it looked like that it was probably and MOV. I was picturing electrolytic capacitor, which sometimes can explode for no good reason. But an MOV usually only goes bad like that if it clamped down on a serious spike. It might not have caught all of it and something else on the board is cooked.


Usually the MOV is in parallel to the power and even if you just cut it out everything runs normal, you just don't have your surge protection any more. It's a sacrificial component. I think your MOV tried, and died, but didn't stop all the surge, and something else is why the board is dead.


----------



## emtnut

You did check the littlefuse , right ??


----------



## Safari

emtnut said:


> You did check the littlefuse , right ??


Yes I did emtnut, you were right.It must have been an MOV.Disconnected the fence and did short the output of the Enegizer.It worked fine.
I now have to check the actual short on the fence.it is coupled with a razor fence making it hard to isolate. But am on it.

Thanks for the help.

Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut

Safari said:


> Yes I did emtnut, you were right.It must have been an MOV.Disconnected the fence and did short the output of the Enegizer.It worked fine.
> I now have to check the actual short on the fence.it is coupled with a razor fence making it hard to isolate. But am on it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


Thanks for getting back !

In hindsight, we should have suggested disconnecting the fence 

Good call :thumbsup:


----------



## ThE.EnErGiSeR.GuY

Safari said:


> Called on An electric fence problem. The siren was ON repeatedly. Checked for short circuit on theoo fence,didn't find any.decided to open the energizer. Found one component that looks like a capacitor totally burnt. The component is between that first relay.Can't get Its value. Don't know if any one has a similar one to help me get that components value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


I have the exact same problem and i dont know how to fix it


----------

